# Analyse einer Zeitreihe



## timo1206 (27. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung:



Erstellen Sie ein Java-Programm, das eine einfache Analyse einer Zeitreihe von Materialverbräuchen ermöglicht.
Erforderliche Eingaben sind die Bezeichnung des Materials sowie die Anzahl der zu berücksichtigenden Abrechnungsperioden. Für jede dieser Abrechnungsperioden soll der Anwender nun den Materialverbrauch in Mengeneinheiten eingeben können.
Nach dieser Eingabe soll der Anwender die Möglichkeit haben, zwischen drei Funktionen auszuwählen:
 Bestimmung der Abrechnungsperiode mit dem minimalen Verbrauch (mit Ausgabe der Höhe dieses minimalen Verbrauchs).
 Bestimmung der Abrechnungsperiode mit dem maximalen Verbrauch (mit Ausgabe der Höhe dieses maximalen Verbrauchs).
 Bestimmung des arithmetischen Mittels über alle eingegebenen Abrechnungsperioden.
Führt der Anwender eine dieser Funktionen aus, so soll das Ergebnis jeweils angezeigt und danach wieder die Auswahl der Programmfunktionen angeboten werden. Zum Beenden des Programms soll ein gesonderter Befehl bereitgestellt werden.
Vorzugsweise sollte dieses Programm in geeignete Unterprogramme (Prozeduren, Funktionen) strukturiert werden.


Das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein, nur war ich durch eine Op ausgenockt und habe zu viel vom Stoff verpasst. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Ansatz geben, wie ich die Aufgabe lösen kann. Ich wäre euch echt dankbar.


----------



## Flown (27. Jan 2016)

Jetzt komm ich etwas rüde herüber, aber: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt.

Jetzt freundlicher ausgedrückt: Wir helfen hier bei konkreten Problemen. Das heißt für dich: Eigeninitiative. Was hast du bereits? Woran scheiterts? Konkretes Beispiel posten + Fehlerbeschreibung!

Wenn dich das nicht interessiert, dann bitte in der Abteilung "Private Stellangebote und Stellensuche von Usern" ein Anbot mit einen kleinen Obulus feil bieten.


----------

